# Benq ht1085st or ht3050? Best short throw



## BrainDr (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello all
I'm very new to the forum. I just built my first home theater. 135" great screen. My room is only 9 feet by18 feet with the screen being 9' from the seating area. Which forces me to a short throw projector as I want at least 120" screen

I bought the Benq ht1085st which is too short of throw and after a lot of adjustments (because of the lack of lens shift) I ended up getting a great pic. But trying the 3D never worked as I think I have a bad unit so it's going back tomorrow

What's the best short throw projector? Should I get another ht1085st? An ht3050? Or anyone has a better recommendation?
Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you tried the 1070 or 1075? 2050-4050 are the same range? What size are you trying to get to and at what distance? Goto projector central and plugin the size you want and the distance you want in the calculator and it will give you a list of what projectors will do it.


----------

